# Boudoir Session



## rub (Feb 14, 2009)

A couple pics from my second boudoir session. C&C greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Kristal


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 17, 2009)

I think you're on to something with the second view.

My initial feeling was that the lines are all stagnant.  The chin, lips and nose create a horizontal line, and the bra, lips, eyes and chair back form parallel lines that are very nearly vertical.  

I wonder if rotating the image to create some diagonals might be more interesting.

-Pete


----------



## rub (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for your feedback Pete.  I will see what a rotation does for the shot.

Cheers
Kristal


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2009)

I very much like these images, but they don't say 'boudoir' to me, at least not in the "traditional" sense, rather they're images that I would expect to see advertising perfume or other women's products.


----------



## rub (Feb 17, 2009)

John, I can see your point.  The rest of the images are very much more "boudoir" but I only have full internet release on some of the images.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2009)

Gotcha!  :thumbup:


----------



## crazycreature11 (Feb 26, 2009)

good clicks ! correction great clicks!


----------



## bace (Mar 2, 2009)

The mirror picture looks great, but the specific position of her head is making what looks like a double chin line. Not very flattering. Oddly enough the angle in the mirror is beautiful.

Second picture is nice as well. Never really a fan of upside downy pictures myself. Technically sound though.


----------



## rub (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.  I have three more sessions next Monday, so I will take all of these comments into consideration for the next time around!

Kristal


----------

